# Value for money laptop @ under 30K



## MaMu RockZ (Feb 11, 2012)

*I want to buy a laptop for daily use at under Rs. 30,000/-. Which would be the ideal buy?*

1) What is your budget? Rs. 25,000/- to 30,000/-

2) What size notebook would you prefer? :Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus, HP, Dell, Toshiba
b. Dislike: Samsung

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Mainly for using MS office and internet explorer

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
No

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Five, at least

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Yes
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows XP or 7


----------



## vinz rockz (Feb 11, 2012)

the Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012: This Toshiba laptop, which costs around Rs. 31341 comes with a second generation core i5-2410M and 4GB memory, so you know you shouldn’t really have any problems in getting through most daily activities like browsing the web, editing documents. The 14-inch screen laptop comes with a 500 GB HDD, Intel HD graphics and Bluetooth 3.0. Weighing around 2.1 Kg, it is relatively more portable and is the lightest among the laptops I have listed here. It has to be noted that this laptop doesn’t feature Gigabit Ethernet and only features 100Mbit Wired Ethernet and it doesn’t come with any OS.
The Samsung NP-RV518-A03 Laptop: Samsung gets yet another mention here, as this particular model comes with a second generation core i5-2410M, 4GB DDR3 RAM, 500 GB RAM, Bluetooth 3.0 and it comes with Windows 7 Home premium, and so you won't have to spend anything extra on getting an OS - all for Rs. 31,942.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 12, 2012)

@OP can you please fill the questionnaire ? It allows us to understand your requirements and give better suggestions.
The questionnaire can be found here


----------

